# Sponsor a hamster.



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

*Sponsor a hamster for just 50Pence a month.

I thought it might be a nice idea for some people to sponsor a hamster. Mabey for themselves or as a 'gift' to someone else who wants a hamster but cant have one.

They are my hamsters , they are rescues, some come from horrific backgrounds.

When you sponsor a hamster the money will go towards 
-New cages
-Vetbills
-Food
-Toys
-Wood shavings

Your support will go along way, even though it sounds a silly idea its a nice idea even though some hamsters only live for 2-3 years, they will benifit from the donation.

When you Sponsor a hamster you can either pay a yearly sum of £6 or every 6 months £3. you can send it by cheque OR by cash.

Alternitivley you can Donate cages, Shavings , toys etc to 'Hannah Hamster Rescue'(ME) and i might be able to get another rescue hamster! so thats would be another hamster in a happy home.

When you sponsor a hamster you'll recive (either Via Email or Post) a Picture of your chosen hamster, their life story , Date of birth, Regular updates, A picture every month(<<Via Email), A birthday & christmas card from you hamster & your hamsters love. <3

I will post hamsters up for sponsoring on my next post.....*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its a lovley idea for people who cant own one. Esspecally with them being rescues you do such a good job.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi hun, i have posted on the other thread, but i have 3 empty cages at the mo, so if you need any re-homing, not bothered by age, sex, breed let me know. Can travel as i drive xx


----------

